# Pc Aufrüsten



## Ador (26. Mai 2005)

Da ich viel mit 3D Prog. arbeite und darum auch viel Rendere, habe ich mich für einen neuen Ahlon 64 3000+ entschieden. 
Meine Frage, nun gibt es den Athlon 64 mit 3 verschiedenen Kernen.

AMD ATHLON64 3000+ Newcastle
AMD ATHLON64 3000+ Venice 
AMD ATHLON64 3000+ Winchester 

Welcher von den dreien ist am besten? welchen soll ich nehmen, wenn ich eventuell auch Übertakten möchte? wo ist der Unterschied zwischen den 3?

MFG
Ad0r


----------



## chmee (26. Mai 2005)

1. Empfehlung : Zum Übertakten den 1800MHz-Winchester-Kern nehmen.
Bei nem Kumpel von 1800MHz bis auf 2400MHz gekommen ( entspricht etwa 3800+)

 hilft : zB
http://www.athlon.de/showthreaded.php?Number=762174

Das nächste Mal bitte selber bemühen, das Netz ist voll von Erklärungen !

mfg chmee


----------

